# Long term rental



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, My wife and i are looking to rent a two bedroom apartment in
the Albufeira area for a period of 3 to 4 months starting the beginning of the new year (2009) That is from early January until the end of March or April if possible. It must be fully equiped and also secure (We dont want a ground floor apt). We dont smoke or have any pets, We are both mature people who respect other peoples property. If there is anyone out there who can help please respond..Many thanks for your time..Marie and Jack


----------



## Buddiegolf (Oct 31, 2007)

*Flat for rent*

Hi, have just read your message

We have a 2 bedroom flat in Olhos D'Agua it is secure and on second floor if you are still interested please send me a message and we can talk further

William 






jack&marie said:


> Hi everyone, My wife and i are looking to rent a two bedroom apartment in
> the Albufeira area for a period of 3 to 4 months starting the beginning of the new year (2009) That is from early January until the end of March or April if possible. It must be fully equiped and also secure (We dont want a ground floor apt). We dont smoke or have any pets, We are both mature people who respect other peoples property. If there is anyone out there who can help please respond..Many thanks for your time..Marie and Jack


----------



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

jack&marie said:


> Hi everyone, My wife and i are looking to rent a two bedroom apartment in
> the Albufeira area for a period of 3 to 4 months starting the beginning of the new year (2009) That is from early January until the end of March or April if possible. It must be fully equiped and also secure (We dont want a ground floor apt). We dont smoke or have any pets, We are both mature people who respect other peoples property. If there is anyone out there who can help please respond..Many thanks for your time..Marie and Jack


Hi there, Would it have to be in Albufeira? i know a lot of contacts in the Lourinha and Santa Cruz areas? i know specifically of one House to rent in Area Branca that is lovely and available for that period and its cheap with a pool. (its kind of the industry im in) 

Kind regards 
Francesca


----------



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

*Flat For Rent*

Hi William, (Buddiegolf;62175)

Re: 2 bedroom flat in Olhos D'Agua. Yes indeed it could well be of interest to Marie
and I. We would really appreciate further details, Perhaps photo,s if you have any, Also we would appreciated your rental terms for the period early Jan 2009 to mid or end of April. Many thanks for your reply to our post, Yours sincerely..
Marie and Jack Hargreaves


----------



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

*Re; Post Long Term Rental*

Hi Francesca,


FrancescaJohnson said:


> Thanks very much for your reply to our post. We are only looking for a long term
> let in the Albufeira area because that is the area where we are considering for
> our retirement. The object of this visit is to decide whether or not to look for
> a property of our own.. However Marie and I are most appreciative of your
> ...


----------



## Buddiegolf (Oct 31, 2007)

*Flat Olhos D'Agua*

Hi Marie & Jack

Than you for your reply

If you send me your e mail address I will send you details of our flat which you can view on our web site

William &Yvonne






jack&marie said:


> Hi William, (Buddiegolf;62175)
> 
> Re: 2 bedroom flat in Olhos D'Agua. Yes indeed it could well be of interest to Marie
> and I. We would really appreciate further details, Perhaps photo,s if you have any, Also we would appreciated your rental terms for the period early Jan 2009 to mid or end of April. Many thanks for your reply to our post, Yours sincerely..
> Marie and Jack Hargreaves


----------



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

Buddiegolf said:


> Hi Marie & Jack
> 
> 
> Hi William, You can send details to: [email protected]
> Many thanks..Jack and Marie


----------

